# Zement auf Teichfolie



## Pauli06 (22. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, und habe ein paar Fragen auf die ich nirgens eine passende Antwort gefunden habe.

Also: mein Teich (Folie, Beckenform, ca.7qm) zwanzig Jahre alt, ist letztes Jahr undicht geworden wir haben gar nicht erst versucht das Leck zu finden.
Jetzt wollen wir neu Folie reinmachen, die Form soll bleiben wie sie ist.

Meine Frage: kann ich die Randsteine (Sandsteinplatten) direkt in Zement auf die Teichfolie legen, oder greift der Zement die Folie an?

Als ich den Teich angelegt habe, habe ich alle Pflanzen ohne Pflanzkörbe ins Wasser gesetzt, das möchte ich diesmal anders machen. Aber wenn ich an meine Seerosenwurzeln denke, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen das so ein dünnes Körbchen die lange bändigen können. 
Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrung mit Seerosen in Pflanzkörben?
Gruß Pauli


----------



## Uli (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432/?q=zement


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

 Pauli
und :willkommen im Forum.
Uli hat dir ja schon gut weitergeholfen......
Vielleicht kannst du ja noch Fotos von deinem Teich einstellen, Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte
Alles über Seerosen findest du hier...
http://www.seerosenforum.de/index.html

Gruß Robert


----------



## mitch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

hallo pauli,

ich gehöre ja auch zur zement-im-teich fraktion, hatte am anfang etwas probleme mit dem ph-wert - hat sich aber schnell gelegt ph-wert nun so um 7,5







die sandsteine würde ich nicht direkt auf die folie mauern, teichvlies oder den grünen rasenteppich  unterlegen hilft ungemein gut gegen löcher in der folie 

also das der zement die folie angreift  ich glaubs nicht, es werden sich bestimmt noch leute melden die genaueres wissen


----------



## Pauli06 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hi liebe Forumsmitglieder,
zuerst mal vielen Dank für euer Interesse,
Hi Ulli, du solltest dir aus deiner Teichbaugeschichte ein Buch machen lassen,
ist super geworden. 
Ich muß tatsächlich ein Foto vonmeinem Teich einstellen damit ihr wisst um was es geht, mach ich später wenn mein Freund nach Hause kommt, ich weiß nicht wie ich die Bilder von der Kamera in den PC bekomme.
Wobei ich mich etwas schäme für sein ärmliches Aussehen bei den ganzen tolle Sachen die ihr so gemacht habt.
Na ja, aber 20 Jahre alt und  jetzt im Winter, letztes Jahr haben wir die hälfte aller Pflanzen rausgerissen. Aber er hat immer gut funktioniert.
Noch ne Frage: da gibt es dieses teure Vlies von Naturagart, würde kleinere Löcher abdichten. Was haltet ihr von so was?
Gruß Inge
(bin etwas vorsichtig gleich mit meinem richtigen Namen ins Internet zu gehen)


----------



## Pauli06 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hi,
da bin ich wieder, habs doch alleine hinbekommen.
Mein teich hat übrigens senkrechte Wände, sind nur ein paar flache Pflanzebenen drin.
Gruß Inge


----------



## Annett (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hallo Inge.

Auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Wieso bezeichnest Du Dein Teichlein als ärmlich? Schneid mal das __ Schilf zurück bzw. tausche es am Besten gegen etwas weniger Aggresives aus. Dann "pimpst" Du mit unserer Hilfe die Ränder ein wenig und schon sieht er genauso schmuck aus, wie viele der Teiche hier. 

Bezüglich Zement auf der Folie - das Problem wird eher sein, dass er direkt auf der Folie vermutlich nicht richtig=dauerhaft halten wird. 
Könnte ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen.... 

Wenn Du die Sandsteine weg nimmst; wie lang ist die Folie darunter noch?
Es gibt für fast alles eine Lösung. Und gemeinsam werden wir sie finden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Du könntest höchstens versuchen in den Zement so genanntes Panzerfließ einzudrücken um ihn zusammen halten zu können. Das ist son Plastikzeuch mit ca 0,5cm Maschung - so ähnlich wie Fliegengaze nur eben reißfest und mit größeren Maschen. (gibts im Baumarkt) Hab ich bei meiner Hausaußentrockenlegung in die 2K Bitumenschicht eingedrückt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Also,.. wenn er vorher auch schon
20 Jahre gehalten hat, würde ich mit Zement garnicht rummachen,...

Die Folie sind ja auch nocheinmal besser geworden,..

gönn dir eine dickere PC Folie und leg die in das "alte Loch",..

Grün sieht auch schöner aus als schwarz Folie(finde ich)...

Und ohne Zement bleibst du auch flexibeler in der Randgestaltung,..

Ansonsten was "Beton" im Teich angeht,.. kannste auch mal auf meinen Fussnoten-Link drücken,..


mfG. Micha


----------



## Pauli06 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hi,
auf zement bin ich deswegen gekommen weil die Steine krum und schäpp rumliegen. Damals hat mir einer gesagt es reicht sie einfach in Erde zu legen, hat auch erstaunlich lange gehalten. Jetzt ist die Erde halt weg und statt nen schönen graden Rand liegen die in Wellen rum. 
Für die Zukunft möchte ich`s halt etwas dauerhafter schön haben.
Hi Annett, was das __ Schilf betrifft hab ich erst vor kurzem gelesen das die Wurzeln ganz schön heftig werden können. Das werf ich dann auch raus, wird meinem Freund nicht so gefallen - im Sommer sieht es schon toll aus.

Heute war ich im Baumarkt, die fachliche Beratung ist doch immer wieder ein Erlebnis. Deswegen muß ich`s euch erzählen.
Im ersten BM hing ein Vlies, kam mir seht dünn vor. Ich frag "das kommt mir aber sehr dünn vor taugt das was?" Antwort: ja das ist sehr gut, das verhindert das Unkraut durchkommt.
geht gleich weiter


----------



## Pauli06 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

....................................................................


----------



## Pauli06 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

im nächsten BM
ich frag "haben Sie Teichvlies" er zeigt mir irgend so ne seltsame dünne Folie
ich sag " und die soll gegen Steine und Wurzeln schützen" Antwort: ja das auch aber hauptsächlich verhindert sie das Wasser durchkommt
In beiden BM hab ich mich nicht mehr getraut noch irgendwas zu fragen.
Wenn die wenigstens sagen würden, ich hole nen Kollegen der sich auskennt,
was solls es gibt ja Internet.
So jetzt hoffe ich nur noch dass das Wetter endlich mal besser wird.
Gruß Inge


----------



## sunnycrocket (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*



Pauli06 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: da gibt es dieses teure Vlies von Naturagart, würde kleinere Löcher abdichten. Was haltet ihr von so was?




Hi Inge,

habe selbst mit dem NG-System und Komponenten gebaut, und bin vollauf zufrieden.
Mit Sicherheit bekommt man Folie und Vlies woanders billiger - aber die Qualität ist 1a.

Das Vlies mit der von Dir genannten Eigenschaft nennt sich Vlies 900.
Das Zeug ist so "dick", daß selbst bei dünnerer PVC-Folie eine Beschädigung fast unmöglich ist.
Um Deinen Randbereich richtig zu verbinden, würde ich Dir die Verbundmatte von NG empfehlen. 
Diese VM wird direkt auf die Teichfolie geklebt und dann mit Mörtel eingerieben. Darauf kannst Du dann Deine Steine NASS in NASS kleben oder ausrichten.
Somit hast ne sichere Verbindung mit der Folie und gleichzeitig einen UV-Schutz für den Uferbereich.

Kannst ja mal auf meine Homepage schaun, da haben wir´s beschrieben.

Gruß Michael


----------



## schilfgrün (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hallo Inge, so auf anhieb bekomme ich Dein Zitat zu Deine Frage über Langzeiterfahrung mit Seerosen nicht rein - Infos dazu gab es ja auch schon -aber ich war so erstaunt darüber, was wir aus unserem ca. 40jährigem Teich für einen Wurzelballen einer Seerose herrausholten -er maß auf dem Rasen liegend ca.80x80x50 cm mit einem winzigem 10cm Töpfchen daran hängend. Derzeit hatte unser Teich (übertrieben) nur noch wenige Liter Wasser.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hi Inge,
(ich hoffe, ich darf mal so ...:?), klar schädigt Zement auch Folie (egal ob PVC oder EPDM). Darum habe ich hier viel gelesen mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Schädigung so schlimm nicht sein kann.
Ich will auch selber an meinen Teich damint 'rangehen. Als Pessimist werde ich mir teuren (ein Witz !!!, weil das war mal Billigzement) Trasszement leisten. Der leidet nicht unter Ausblühungen.
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, willst Du ja nicht mit dem Zement abdichten, sondern den rand fixieren, wie viele hier beschreiben.
Ich bin gespannt auf deine Fortschritte!


----------



## Annett (26. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hallo Inge,

wenn Du jetzt sowieso die Folie rausreißen musst (Undichtigkeit), dann denk auch mal in Richtung Teichvergrößerung nach.

Je größer der Teich, desto stabiler läuft er.

Oder Du erweiterst Dich um einen kleinen Bachlauf. Wasser kann soviel Freude bereiten.


----------



## Pauli06 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hallo zusammen,
Hi Ingo,
auch wenn du meine Frage nicht richtig verstanden hast, deine Antwort war jedenfalls richtig. Genau was du von deiner Seerose beschrieben hast wollte ich wissen.
Wir haben  vor 5 Jahren mal den Teich sauber gemacht - die Grundfläche an der tiefen Stelle ( ist ja alles rechteckig) ca. 150x120 cm war komplett durchzogen, seitlich haben sich die Wurzeln spiralförmig um die senkrechten Wände gewickelt, dermasen dick dass ich mich nicht getraut habe da was wegzunehmen.
Das ein Pflanzkorb das wuchern lange verhindern kann hab ich mir schon gedacht. 10cm
Ich denke auch das mit dem Loch waren die Seer. ich mußte fast jede Woche 4-5 Blätter rausnehmen sonst hätte man nichts mehr vom Teich gesehen.
Nach der letzten Aktion ist der Wasserspiegel dann gefallen.


----------



## Pauli06 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hi Annett,
nee vergrößern will ich nicht, der ist so optimal eingebaut da möchte ich nichts verändern. Und dadurch dass er senkrechte Wände hat, hat er bestimmt doppelt soviel Wasservolumen wie normaler Teich in dieser Größe.
Was ich vielleicht mache, ist in der einen Ecke noch ein kleines Becken oder eine Steinschale, aus der Wasser in den Teich plätschert.
Aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit ein Elektrokabel zu verlegen. (Pumpe)
Gibt es keine Kabel (so wie beim Wohnmobil) das mein einfach im Freien liegen lassen kann?

und an alle anderen, vielen Dank für die vielen aufgezählten Möglichkeiten

Gruß Inge


----------



## Annett (28. März 2009)

*AW: Zement auf Teichfolie*

Hallo Inge,

dass die Seerose selbst für eine Undichtigkeit gesorgt hat, halte ich für fast ausgeschlossen. Seerosen besitzen keine spitzen Wurzeln, mit denen sie eine Folie durchbohren könnten.... da denke ich dann doch eher an das __ Schilfrohr (klick mal auf das grüne Wort).  

Wenn Du wieder eine Seerosen haben möchtest, die weniger Arbeit und mehr Freude macht, dann schau Dich mal beim Fachhändler um. Zwergsorten oder Halbzwerge wären eine gute Wahl. 
Diese werden dann in einen geschlossenen Eimer (12 oder 20Liter) mit lehmhaltigen Substrat gesetzt und ab dem zweiten Jahr mit Düngekegeln versorgt. Dann unterbleibt auch das nervige "durch den Teich wuchern".
Allerdings mögen sie nicht ganz so tief stehen, wie die schnellwüchsigen Hybriden. 

Bei mir im Teich wohnen derzeit 5 verschiedene Seerosensorten, darunter ein richtiger Zwerg namens "Nymphaea tetragona".
Sollte eine der fünf doch mal lästig werden, ziehe ich den Eimer am Henkel heraus und teile die Seerose an Land. 
Tauchen oder gar auspumpen kann ich mir dadurch ersparen.

Bezüglich Elektrik - beschreib bitte mal, wie es jetzt aussieht und was genau Du vor hast!
Im Zweifelsfall in der Technik-Ecke vom Forum und/oder im Fachhandel/beim Elektriker nachfragen, was möglich ist.


----------

